# Fans/Fan Controller



## apheX? (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay so i have a problem.

I have 2 Thermaltake THunderblade fans (Red LED) and they come with a 3pin connector. So  i connected this to my Zalman ZM2 or whatever it is and it can only read it, it cant change the rpm.

I later noticed the 3pin connectors only have 1 wire so in effect only 1/3 pins are being used. How can i mod/fix this? if i can at all... because these fans are at 2000rpm and are LOUD!

THanks


----------



## nolifer112 (Jan 26, 2009)

apheX? said:


> Okay so i have a problem.
> 
> I have 2 Thermaltake THunderblade fans (Red LED) and they come with a 3pin connector. So  i connected this to my Zalman ZM2 or whatever it is and it can only read it, it cant change the rpm.
> 
> ...



i'm confused....what uses only one pin (fan or your zalman whatever)


----------



## nolifer112 (Jan 26, 2009)

apheX? said:


> Okay so i have a problem.
> 
> I have 2 Thermaltake THunderblade fans (Red LED) and they come with a 3pin connector. So  i connected this to my Zalman ZM2 or whatever it is and it can only read it, it cant change the rpm.
> 
> ...



if it uses only one(i think its the rpm pin) where is it getting it's power???


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 26, 2009)

The 3 pin connector with 1 wire is the RPM wire only.  the fans must be getting their power from a 4 pin molex connector?


----------



## apheX? (Jan 26, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> The 3 pin connector with 1 wire is the RPM wire only.  the fans must be getting their power from a 4 pin molex connector?



Yeah sorry i should of explained in more detail. 

1 3pin cable (which has only 1 yellow wire) and a 4pin molex (well 2, 1 female - 1 male)

I turn it down on my zalman fan controller and nothing happens


----------



## intel igent (Jan 27, 2009)

i don't think you can use those fan's/controller together and get it to work properly, i USED to own a thermaltake hardcano12 that would not play nice with my 120mm fan's so i swapped it out for a sunbeam


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 27, 2009)

You need a molex to 3 pin converter wire, basically the reverse of this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Akasa-Fan-Cab...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

then plug the 3 pin connector into your fan controller.  In fact your fan and/or fan controller should have came with this converter.


----------



## apheX? (Jan 27, 2009)

so basically get a 4pin molex to a 3pin and plug that into the fan controller? im guessing the fan will get its power form the fan controller then? cuz atm its plugged into the power supply.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 27, 2009)

apheX? said:


> so basically get a 4pin molex to a 3pin and plug that into the fan controller? im guessing the fan will get its power form the fan controller then? cuz atm its plugged into the power supply.



yes it will. Also, there will be only two wires between the adapter. If you put your single wire into the spare hole on the 3 pin plug, your zalman will show RPM as well.


----------



## apheX? (Jan 27, 2009)

is this the right cable? Here



bundyrum&coke said:


> yes it will. Also, there will be only two wires between the adapter. If you put your single wire into the spare hole on the 3 pin plug, your zalman will show RPM as well.



How do i go about putting that single wire in? its not like just plug it in the hole is it?


----------



## intel igent (Jan 27, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> You need a molex to 3 pin converter wire, basically the reverse of this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Akasa-Fan-Cab...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> then plug the 3 pin connector into your fan controller.  In fact your fan and/or fan controller should have came with this converter.



GOOD LUCK 

your fan controller is PWM IIRC.......


----------



## apheX? (Jan 27, 2009)

intel igent said:


> GOOD LUCK
> 
> your fan controller is PWM IIRC.......



??? 

Fan Compatibility	1 x 4-Pin (Supports fans with PWM function)
3 x 3-Pin (Supports fans with RPM output function)
Fan RPM Control	60~5,940rpm	PWM Regulation Method (Fan No.4)
Voltage Control Method (Fan No.1~3)


----------



## apheX? (Jan 28, 2009)

apheX? said:


> is this the right cable? Here
> 
> 
> 
> How do i go about putting that single wire in? its not like just plug it in the hole is it?



ahem!


----------



## Bundy (Jan 29, 2009)

It looks like you will have to cut the wires and build a whole new plug. Here is one before use http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/4982332717c41d9c273fc0a87e0106b6/Product/View/P2733
I also have a fan plug here that has a slightly different construction. In this one, each wire is pushed into the plug and locks into place. In either type of plug though, the best option appears to build a new plug from scratch.
The advantage of doing your own plug is that you can also do away with the molex adapter and reduce some cable clutter.


----------



## SirMango (Jan 29, 2009)

How about trying the 5v or 7v fan mod instead?

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article6-page1.html


----------



## Bundy (Jan 30, 2009)

SirMango said:


> How about trying the 5v or 7v fan mod instead?
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article6-page1.html



Ive tried that on my 120mm fans and found the speeds were too slow for the fans to be effective. Maybe it works better on other fans.


----------



## apheX? (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm, i might have to take the exspensive way and chuck these current fans...? What RED LED fans have a 3pin connector that will fully work with the zalman fan controller?

Because if i get that cable connector I wont be able to change the fan speed really will i? because i cant see its current rpm...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 30, 2009)

You will be able to change the speed of it if you get an adapter, but you could just get some new 3 pin fans and take the easy way out.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 30, 2009)

apheX? said:


> hmm, i might have to take the exspensive way and chuck these current fans...? What RED LED fans have a 3pin connector that will fully work with the zalman fan controller?
> 
> Because if i get that cable connector I wont be able to change the fan speed really will i? because i cant see its current rpm...



I think you will still be able to control the speed without the RPM wire connected. Thats because the power is being set by the Zalman. It's different if using a fan as PWM, in that case, the fan sets the power usage, based on the RPM signal.


----------



## apheX? (Jan 31, 2009)

so if i decide to take the easy way out what fans should i get what will have a 3pin connector? i dont know if they have them or not you see... I want 120mm RED LED ones.


----------



## Bundy (Feb 1, 2009)

Any that use 3 wires. Sorry I think I  confused you. PWM fans have a 4pin plug and 4 wires.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 1, 2009)

I would suggest  self controlled fans . 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83465 

I do have manually controlled fans , for three years , and i like to stop bothering my self ,
of controlling them .


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 1, 2009)

A good cheap fan that would work well is Zalman's 120mm fan. Can be had with red led's.
And it will work with the fan controller.

According to Vapor at XS it kicks butt!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=170224


----------



## apheX? (Feb 1, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Any that use 3 wires. Sorry I think I  confused you. PWM fans have a 4pin plug and 4 wires.



No yeah yeah i know that



King Wookie said:


> A good cheap fan that would work well is Zalman's 120mm fan. Can be had with red led's.
> And it will work with the fan controller.
> 
> According to Vapor at XS it kicks butt!
> ...



Cheers, gotta decide whether to get two of the Zalman fans or get the cable now... hmmm


----------



## apheX? (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, so i got the cable and it didnt work and now i cant find any of those Zalman fans where i am (UK). Any suggestions?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 9, 2009)

Right. This is why I never buy fans with only a 4-pin Molex connector 

Basically, a normal 3-pin fan connector has 3 wires connected: 12v, GND and RPM.
A normal fan controller has a variable resistor that connects to the 12v line of your fan. The knob can be used to turn fan speed down.
Your ZM-MFC2 (wild guess ) works a little different, but you should still be able to control any properly connected fan (with 3 pins!) with it.

2 options:
- Mod your 12v and GND into the same connector your RPM sensor is on (which is wired Yellow (RPM), Red (12v), Black (GND)
- Get fans with a normal 3-pin connector.

EDIT: I just saw your adapter cable. Mod the RPM wire into the empty hole on the small connector there, should work fine.


----------



## apheX? (Feb 9, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Right. This is why I never buy fans with only a 4-pin Molex connector
> 
> Basically, a normal 3-pin fan connector has 3 wires connected: 12v, GND and RPM.
> A normal fan controller has a variable resistor that connects to the 12v line of your fan. The knob can be used to turn fan speed down.
> ...



i have no idea how to do that... and how do i know if a fan has a 3pin connector? say i see one on scan.co.uk, it never says.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 9, 2009)

Let me find my simple guide to (un-)plugging fan connector wires, just a sec plz.

Here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1063719#post1063719

And here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1056496&postcount=55

Should get you on the way.


EDIT: by the way, scan.co.uk is crap on info... can't find any specs or manufacterer spec links like a good webshop should have imho


----------



## apheX? (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks but what is it i have to do? lol sry im a dummie


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 10, 2009)

Heh, no problem, I'll just lay it out for you 
1. Connect your fan's 4-pin (the bigger one) to the adapter cable
2. Get the yellow wire out of the smaller connector of the fan
3. Stick the yellow wire into the smaller connector of the adapter cable
4. Stick the small adapter end on your Zalman MFC2 (on a 3-pins connection)
5. Go all "yay!" and stuff


----------



## apheX? (Feb 10, 2009)

you know the 4 pin molex adapter i got only has 2 pins in it right?


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 10, 2009)

apheX? said:


> you know the 4 pin molex adapter i got only has 2 pins in it right?



There's your problem. You need 2 wires for power, and the 3rd for the rpm monitoring. Red and black are power, the yellow or white is normally rpm sensing.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2009)

Get the Thermaltake "smart fan" It comes with it's own rpm controller.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 10, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> There's your problem. You need 2 wires for power, and the 3rd for the rpm monitoring. Red and black are power, the yellow or white is normally rpm sensing.



That's why you take the seperate yellow RPM wire on your fan and put it in the small side of the adapter


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 10, 2009)

If some one likes to make money ,
he must build a PCI card that can monitor the RPM of 8 fans. 

My motherboards RPM sensors are full .  

Thats why i got those fans . 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83465

"Set it and forget it"


----------



## apheX? (Feb 11, 2009)

Sucess! Thanks a bunch Thrackan! its worked and now there really silent, seriously i come in the room and have no idea its on! lol

Here are my temps with the fans at around 1040rpm. I heard that i should be looking to keep everything below 50 degrees right?

1 Problem tho, now i connected them all i dont know what it is but theres a faint buzz noise, loose screw or something i dont know....


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had several causes for faint buzzing before.

- Once it was a fan running low speed, the noise went away when I turned the fan up a bit.
- Second time it was the fan of my PSU. Switched PSU later on.
- Right now it is my 250Gb hard disk (WD2500JS) which is buzzing even though it is in rubbers. I'm going to make damping on my 4-in-3 module and/or replace my 250Gb drive.


----------



## Exavier (Feb 11, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> - Right now it is my 250Gb hard disk (WD2500JS) which is buzzing even though it is in rubbers.



I have this really odd vision of thrackan's hard drives all suspended by knotted condoms now..


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2009)

Exavier said:


> I have this really odd vision of thrackan's hard drives all suspended by knotted condoms now..



You have to wipe off the lube first though 

Nah, they're in a 4-in-3 module which has rubber grommets around the screws.


----------

